# anyone taken the i.c.c. masters for new orleans or mississippi?



## mgraw (Jan 14, 2011)

ewing said:


> i failed my first one with a 74 (75 out of 100 to pass). i just passed it this week. I guess my question is how many out there have taken this i.c.c. exam and how did it benefit you?


Why would you take New Orleans test? It is only good in the city. The state test, I believe, is ICC based and is good statewide.


----------



## ewing (Mar 3, 2017)

lack of net worth


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

I failed ICC Master's first attempt. I passed ICC journeyman second attempt. I had no business taking it the first time.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

As far as benefit of ICC master vs journeyman it depends.

Such as your state and local rules.
Some places a business must have a master electrician as a qualifier.
So if you want to own an electrical contracting business it may be required.
Some companies may need to hire a qualifier. Such as one trade that expanded into others. The owners have no electrical experience, so as a qualifier your valuable to keep the business open. 

A few companies may pay a bit more. Had government contracting work that did. People from states like Cali hated it cause they don't have a master level. They tried making a big thing of it until they were told a Cali electrical contractor license would do. Which nobody had. It can make you more desirable to a prospective employer. Because the card shows you passed a higher level and you actually went the extra step.

Perhaps it could hurt a potential applicant. In that the potential employer may not want to hire a person that has a license that could allow them to start their own shop. Or you got those that would say your overqualified. The kind of people that want to be the smartest in the room and will only hire lower to maybe mid skill level. Due to their own insecurities of their skill and don't want to be called out on their bs. Same situation when you have a lot of years. You see the ads. Wanted journeyman with 4-6 years experience or apprentice with 2-5 years.

Something I learned long ago. Some potential employers will try to beat you up regardless. In any trade if you don't have training, license, cert, or years it's something they will call out. But if you have it, then it doesn't mean anything. You'll hear tests don't mean anything, anyone can get that, you learn on the job not in class, etc. Or they will make you take a test where they have the answers wrong or would have multiple correct answers but say you got it wrong. Well I learned they are just a**h***s. The few times when an employer actually looks at your resume and says "it looks like you're more than qualified", you know you're working with a straight shooter.

As far as the union it makes no difference. For the IBEW the highest level is journeyman wireman.

In Vegas they have the ICC electrical journeyman and masters. But there is no requirements for a master. Not for EC owner, qualifier, nothing. The best it will do is make it easier to prove your qualified to get an EC license, but not required. Our requirements here are so weak a number of electricians have let their license go as it's really not needed here. Vegas (Clark County) reciprocates with nobody, not even Reno. Nothing on the state level.


----------

